# Italian sostas



## phoenix (May 9, 2005)

We are planning a trip to Italy in May. Can anyone recommend an overnight stop at or near Lake Como please?

Many thanks.
Lyn


----------



## LeeUK (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

Sorry cant offer a recommendation

We did the Italian lakes in Nov just gone, cant even remeber where we stayed round there but its a fantastic place to go, please go to lake Iseo as well, we stayed at a place called camping punta d'oro and can recommend that, only a small place but friendly owners, nice location, in fact I think we stayed on a car park on Como due to lack of sites open (closed for winter) we also crossed across to Lake Lugano in Switzerland, didnt take long but the site we stayed on was over 40 euros p/n but Lugano is again a nice place to visit.

I could go on.

Enjoy
Lee


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Italian sosta*

 
You'll find plenty of campsites at:
www.assocampi.it
www.camping.it

or 'area di sosta' at :
www.pleinair.it

There are actually a couple of 'aree' in Como itself.
Will look them up and post later today.
saluti
eddied


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Hi there, found what you need in Como :

1) Area di sosta, Euro 10 per night with fresh water facilities, toilet block, bus service into town centre.
Autoparco Comense
Via Oldelli 14
Ponte Chiasso (just over the border from Switzerland)
Como
phone 031 267978

OR

2) public car park, with camper spaces, Euro 1,50 for 24 hours, no facilities,
near football stadium on lakeside.
Not avialable Sunday when Como is playing at home.

Enjoy your stay. Beautiful area.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

what about http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=275 recommended by one of our members


----------



## BrianR (May 1, 2005)

A few other websites for sostas:-
www.turismoitinerante.com/php/sosta/italia/search.php
www.camperonline.it/
www.camperweb.it/index.html
www.camperweb.it/aree_attrezzate/aree_attrezzate.htm

The first one has a map for each region with the sostas marked.

Brian


----------



## phoenix (May 9, 2005)

Many thanks :lol: 

Did look at that Nuke, but doesn't tell us wherabouts these places are, not knowing the area..

Will spend some time studing the links provided...thamk you all
Have to dream until holiday time!   

Went to Switzerland last year, and found it expensive. Lovely place and people though.

Lyn


----------



## 88757 (May 9, 2005)

*italian lakes sostas*

Heartily endorse what Lee said about Lake Iseo. Much preferred staying there than Lake Garda and it's only a short drive to Garda, Verona etc. The drive around the Lake was magic, especially once it was completed and I knew it was do-able, some breath holding moments!
We stayed part of the time at Camping del Sole Lago with camping cheques and it was great early to mid June but would get busy after that. We also stumbled upon a sosta at Sarnico, right on the lake, no electricity, but waste water (grey and black) disposal and fresh water. It is also directly opposite small shopping centre, so fresh bread and provisions and a loo! There's even a little laundromat. Would thoroughly recommend it. It is beside the road, but while we were there it wasn't busy and very quiet at night. I will post it on the Aires site, but my computer skills are very basic! We're off again for the month of June, with slight variation of a theme, which includes 2 nights at the open-air Opera at Verona, a brilliant experience. 
Mary :lol:


----------

